# Review: Olight M2X-UT Javelot (custom XM-L2, 1x 18650/2x CR123, 1020 lumens)



## kj2 (Jan 25, 2015)

One of Olight latest releases, is the M2X-UT Javelot. The M2X looks a lot like the Olight M3X but utilizes a smaller body. Running on 1x 18650 or 2x CR123 batteries, the M2X-UT has a max of 1020 lumens,
and has a max throw of 810 meters. That are quite impressive numbers for a light, this size 
What causes this light to throws that well, is shown later in this review 

*The packaging:


*













The M2X-UT comes in a nice sturdy plastic presentation case. Specially handy when you've to store or transport the light 
Foam insert prevents your light being scratched up.
Inside you'll find: The M2X-UT, holster, lanyard, CR123 battery magazine, two spare o-rings, Olight leaflet and the manual.

*Features and Specifications: *_(given by Olight)

_

Three brightness levels from 20 to 1020 lumens, controlled by a mode selector built into the head
Large reflector focuses beam to reach out over 2600 feet
Customized CREE XM-L2 LED with a smooth reflector creates a tightly-focused beam to maximize throw
Multi-function clicky tailcap switch with momentary activation and on/off, along with quick access to the brightest level and the blinding strobe mode
Automatically return to your last brightness level with the built in memory function easily changed via a mode selector built into the head
Aircraft-grade aluminum body with anti-scratch Milspec Type III hard anodizing
Reverse polarity protection to prevent improper battery installation and thermal management to avoid overheating






The manual gives information on specs, user interface and more. Always handy to read before usage 


















The M2X-UT comes with a decent quality holster. The body of the holster has a stiff-insert which prevents the holster to compress. The holster closes with a metal press stud.
With the velcro on the back, it's easy to attach it to your belt or backpack. On top, there is also a plastic D-ring. The open-bottom lets the light stick-out slightly. Although Olight
doesn't mention it as official accessories for the M2X, there is a optional extender available, which lets you run 2x 18650 batteries in the M2X-UT. Pictures of this extender in post below this review.
























The M2X-UT shares the same looks as the M3X, but uses a smaller body. Although it's only a 1x 18650/2x CR123 body, it's still large enough to be comfortable in the hand.
The rear-clicky is easy to reach with your thumb, and switching modes is done by loosen and tightening the head. This operate does require two hands. The 'tactical' grip ring
is not threaded but is held in place with a o-ring underneath.


This brings us to the user interface or UI,

*User Interface:
*
To turn the light On, press and click the switch at the rear. Press half-way for momentary. From Off, half press for Low, press half twice for High and press half three times for a Strobe.
It's possible to select for example the Strobe from Off. Just half press three times and while it is in Strobe, press the switch completely so you hear it click.
When On, loosen and tighten the head to switch between Low > Med > High. The M2X-UT has a mode memory for the constant output modes.










The two springs at both ends, absorbs any shocks. It also lets you use flat-top batteries. The springs are quite firm, which prevents bad battery contact.
Laser engraving on the body is nicely done. Threads are well machined and came well lubed out of the box. A manual lock-out is possible by twisting the tailcap a quarter turn.













Now let takes a look, what causes this light to throw that far.










A large deep smooth reflector with a good centered custom dedomed led, let's the M2X-UT throw that far 






I'm not sure if Olight did the dedoming their self, or if they received the leds without the dome from Cree. If it's done by hand, than my sample is a job well done 
Without the dome, the led has a more green (sometimes yellow-ish) tint. You'll notice this indoors or shining on a white surface. Outdoors I didn't notice the green-ish tint.









Head or tail-stand is possible, without being wobbly. The crenelated bezel, while head standing, lets light protrude so you know it's turned-on.
















*Size comparison:


*











_
(From L to R: Eagletac 18650, Olight M2X-UT, Olight SR52vn, Fenix TK35UE, Fenix TK61)
_
Output and intensity specs of the M2X-UT and TK61 are very close. Although both are very similar, there is a large difference in size between both.













*Indoor Beamshots:*
ISO400, 1/100 sec, f/4.0 - Canon 500D. Light approx 0.25m / Camera 0.75m away from wall. Eagletac 18650 batteries were used.

















Fenix TK61:




























*Outdoor Beamshots:*
ISO400, 2.5 sec, f/5 - High mode (TK61 in Turbo mode) Path about 40 meters deep.









*Conclusion:
*
Olight did a very nice job on creating a small but powerful flashlight. I can see this light being used among a variety of users, who need a light that lights-up an object far away. 
The custom dedomed led gives it a green-ish tint, which you will notice indoors. Outdoors my eyes didn't catch the green tint. UI is plain simple but requires a two hand operation.
Fit and finish are great, as you would expect from Olight. With a price-point of around $/€109.95 it's a great contender. Specially the smaller size makes it a preferable light for many.

_M2X-UT Javelot was supplied by Adola for review, on behalf of Olight._


----------



## Stefano (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice review ! :twothumbs


----------



## Tony China (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice reviw of Olight M2X-UT Javelot,  I will buy it.


----------



## kj75 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for this nice review! You've got a big Olight collection too 

Will purchase a light like this one too, maybe the M3X-UT


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Stefano said:


> Nice review ! :twothumbs





Tony China said:


> Very nice reviw of Olight M2X-UT Javelot, I will buy it.



Thank you


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2015)

kj75 said:


> Thanks for this nice review! You've got a big Olight collection too
> 
> Will purchase a light like this one too, maybe the M3X-UT



Olight showed the M3XS-UT at Shot Show, last week. Should have even more power, with 1200 lumens. Thought I heard Olight say, that light would hit the 1000m mark.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 26, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Olight showed the M3XS-UT at Shot Show, last week. Should have even more power, with 1200 lumens. Thought I heard Olight say, that light would hit the 1000m mark.



Nice review kj2,

I want one....where you buyed it? Still have to wait here in Netherlands.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 26, 2015)

It's amazing that it has TK61 performance (definitely not run time). It makes me wonder if Fenix will respond by releasing a TK61-UT with a dedomed XM-L2 as well. I'm sure that's been done already in the forums, but what would the intensity on that be in a TK61 dedomed? Surely a laser. I feel like Fenix has to answer this light and maybe more specifically the M3XS-UT. Maybe much later in 2015 there will be more Fenix updates.

Are there any neutral tint XM-L2 dedomes being done? I wonder what that would look like in the TK61 and if the tint would shift that much.

Are you going to review the M3XS-UT as well kj2?


----------



## busseguy (Jan 26, 2015)

So what are the negatives of dedoming an led? Does it drop its lifespan considerably?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 26, 2015)

busseguy said:


> So what are the negatives of dedoming an led? Does it drop its lifespan considerably?



Tint.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 26, 2015)

martinaee said:


> It makes me wonder if Fenix will respond by releasing a TK61-UT with a dedomed XM-L2 as well. I'm sure that's been done already in the forums, but what would the intensity on that be in a TK61 dedomed?
> 
> Are there any neutral tint XM-L2 dedomes being done? I wonder what that would look like in the TK61 and if the tint would shift that much.
> 
> Are you going to review the M3XS-UT as well kj2?



Vinh54 does a TK61 modification using dedomed XM-L2-U2 and XM-L2-U3 led's. The problem is that dedoming alone doesn't make a huge difference in throw without doing a current boost.

I don't think I'm talking out of school, but the Vinh light runs $330 for the highest out put version of the TK61vn, mod 3.5.

I'd say that Fenix will probably be using one of the new Cree LEDs which have a claimed 2000 plus lumens. Fenix selling thousands of lights won't take a chance on doing a large current boost on the XM-L2 LED as long as they have to warranty the light for three to five years, which means the new led is coming.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 26, 2015)

Good point. Most likely they would put that XPH...something something led into it that basically has the XM-L2 footprint. Either that or I still am rooting for a MT-G2 TK61


----------



## kj2 (Jan 27, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Nice review kj2,
> 
> I want one....where you buyed it? Still have to wait here in Netherlands.


Currently on the website of ledscherp dot nl.
Seem they're expecting it to arrive, so I recommend you contact them.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 27, 2015)

martinaee said:


> Are you going to review the M3XS-UT as well kj2?


Possibly. Depends on if Olight and/or distributor provides a sample


----------



## kj75 (Jan 27, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> I want one....where you buyed it? Still have to wait here in Netherlands.



You'd better wait (some weeks) for this one Remco:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?396345-*NEW*-Olight-M3XS-UT-Javelot

More power, more throw, more blinding


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 27, 2015)

Moving this to Reviews.

Bill


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 28, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Possibly. Depends on if Olight and/or distributor provides a sample



Whats the difference in brightness....hotspot, and intensity, between the M2X Javelot, and your Fenix TK61, and your Olight SR52vn?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 28, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Whats the difference in brightness....hotspot, and intensity, between the M2X Javelot, and your Fenix TK61, and your Olight SR52vn?



The difference between my M2X-UT sample and my SR52vn, isn't that big. I've the PDT-c led Vinh offers, but without the dome on the led you get a greenish tint. Same with the M2X-UT. The hotspot of my SR52vn is slightly brighter but has the same size.

My TK61 has a really white color beam and hotspot. It's also intenser compared with my M2X-UT and my SR52vn. 

My SR52vn has more lumens than the M2X-UT and TK61.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 29, 2015)

Received a extension tube, that I ordered for the M2X-UT. This will allow you to run 2x 18650 in the light. You do have to remove the 'tactical' grip ring.
















Although the M2X-UT should be able to run 2x 18650, Olight hasn't shown this extender as optional accessories. Therefor, as long Olight doesn't mention it as optional, I don't recommend using 2x 18650 in this light.


----------



## UnderPar (Jan 29, 2015)

Was about to order the extension tube for mu M2X-UT until I read this. How come you're not recommending this light to run on 2x18650 when in fact its operating voltage is up to 8.4 VDC?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 29, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Was about to order the extension tube for mu M2X-UT until I read this. How come you're not recommending this light to run on 2x18650 when in fact its operating voltage is up to 8.4 VDC?



As quoted from Kj2 "Therefor, as long Olight doesn't mention it as optional, I don't recommend using 2x 18650 in this light."

For me, since the light is rated to be supplied voltages of 3.6 to 8.4 volts, I would use the tube. I do use the tube on mine. Awaiting the M3X-UT as I hate the twist the head for mode change version lights.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 29, 2015)

UnderPar said:


> Was about to order the extension tube for mu M2X-UT until I read this. How come you're not recommending this light to run on 2x18650 when in fact its operating voltage is up to 8.4 VDC?



Voltage should be ok, so you should be good running 2x 18650. But since Olight doesn't mention the tube as optional, I'm keeping it on the safe side, therefor, I don't recommend it.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 29, 2015)

kj2 said:


> The difference between my M2X-UT sample and my SR52vn, isn't that big. I've the PDT-c led Vinh offers, but without the dome on the led you get a greenish tint. Same with the M2X-UT. The hotspot of my SR52vn is slightly brighter but has the same size.
> 
> My TK61 has a really white color beam and hotspot. It's also intenser compared with my M2X-UT and my SR52vn.
> 
> My SR52vn has more lumens than the M2X-UT and TK61.



But, when you hold the M2X, and the TK61, side by side at turbo, shine on a wall, you see minimal difference?

How come, that the M2X, is nearly that intense, of the TK61, with a much smaller head/reflector?.

Does the dedomed led, improve the throw?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 29, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> But, when you hold the M2X, and the TK61, side by side at turbo, shine on a wall, you see minimal difference?
> 
> How come, that the M2X, is nearly that intense, of the TK61, with a much smaller head/reflector?.
> 
> Does the dedomed led, improve the throw?



At close range you wouldn't see much different, other than the tint.
Outside is something else. My TK61 has a sharper hotspot and it slightly noticeable brighter. But that's up to a persons eyes.

Dedoming improves throw a lot, but you 'sacrifice' tint. Dedoming will result in a yellow/greenish tint. But, you gain intensity and therefore throw.


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 29, 2015)

kj2 said:


> At close range you wouldn't see much different, other than the tint.
> Outside is something else. My TK61 has a sharper hotspot and it slightly noticeable brighter. But that's up to a persons eyes.
> 
> Dedoming improves throw a lot, but you 'sacrifice' tint. Dedoming will result in a yellow/greenish tint. But, you gain intensity and therefore throw.



Ordered mine yesterday,

so, its here tomorrow, i think.

But alot of difference, twisting the head, instead, of buttons, like the TK61.

Cant wait, for tomorrow, to get my Olight M2X Javelot.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Ordered mine yesterday,
> 
> so, its here tomorrow, i think.
> 
> Cant wait, for tomorrow, to get my Olight M2X Javelot.



Did it arrive?


----------



## RemcoM (Jan 30, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Did it arrive?



Still not, delay with the postservice,

Hope tomorrow, i have it, and can compare it with my TK61.

How does your M2X, against, your Olight SR95 UT?

Has also 160 kcD?


----------



## kj2 (Jan 30, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Still not, delay with the postservice,
> 
> Hope tomorrow, i have it, and can compare it with my TK61.
> 
> ...



I no longer have the Olight SR95 UT. Sold it about 3 months ago.


----------



## RemcoM (Feb 1, 2015)

kj2 said:


> I no longer have the Olight SR95 UT. Sold it about 3 months ago.



Have received my M2X, and its fantastic.

180 kcd, measured, with a friends lightmeter. Im a lucky owner, of a overpowered M2X. Like having a vinh light.

It outthrows my TK61. 

But yes, it has a green/yellow tint.

But im very very happy, with it. 

Have you compared it, with your Armytek Barracuda?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 1, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Have received my M2X, and its fantastic.
> 
> 180 kcd, measured, with a friends lightmeter. Im a lucky owner, of a overpowered M2X. Like having a vinh light.
> 
> ...



RemcoM,

The M2X-UT being de-domed and having 20 more lumens than advertised than the TK61 doesn't surprise me. 

The Nitecore TM36 still has a brighter hot spot spot than the Olight M2X-UT, but costs 1/4th and weighs 1/5 of the TM36 while being powered on a single 18650 cell.

Great light for the price and it's a game changer for Olight. Now a thrower doesn't have to be a bulky light.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 1, 2015)

RemcoM said:


> Have received my M2X, and its fantastic.
> 
> Have you compared it, with your Armytek Barracuda?



Glad you like it 
Haven't compare those two, yet. No doubt, the M2X will throw much further. Although I really like, the cool white tint from the Barracuda.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Early M2X-UT samples were using a XM-L2 led. Olight confirms via email, that the led has changed from XM-L2 to XP-L.


----------



## cccpull (Mar 27, 2015)

So this should provide higher output, similar to M3X-UT.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 27, 2015)

cccpull said:


> So this should provide higher output, similar to M3X-UT.



Depends on how it been driven. I assume specs are been kept the same. Will contact Olight, if specs are kept the same.


----------



## cccpull (Mar 27, 2015)

Cree specs the XML-L2 driven at 3 amps=1040 Lumens, XPL driven at 3 amps=1226 Lumens. Also XPL is smaller 3.5 vs 5 mm, tighter hotspot(more throw). These look like the specs on the Olight packaging for the M2x-ut and M3x-ut.


----------



## Capolini (Mar 27, 2015)

I doubt very much the XPL will throw more[not even the same] as an XML2 or XPG2. 

If it did, Vinh would have been putting the XPL in my TK61vn,M25C2vn,M2Xvn ect, ect.

They must have changed primarily because of the Greenish tint. They don't have PDT like Vinh!


----------



## Limey Johnson (Mar 27, 2015)

cccpull said:


> Cree specs the XML-L2 driven at 3 amps=1040 Lumens, XPL driven at 3 amps=1226 Lumens. Also XPL is smaller 3.5 vs 5 mm, tighter hotspot(more throw). These look like the specs on the Olight packaging for the M2x-ut and M3x-ut.



I read that the XPL is modified to fit on the smaller board....shaving edges to fit...thus slightly REDUCING throw...??


----------



## cccpull (Mar 27, 2015)

Just going by Cree specs. :thinking:


----------



## SVT-ROY (May 25, 2015)

Hey all. Just seen Marshall from Going Gear say that it's OK to use the extention tube.I think I will order one, just for a little extra runtime. Anyone run with 2x 18650s yet?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 12, 2017)

So I noticed some brown substances surrounding the led, when I received the light for review. But after two years it has grown.
I've no idea what it is. Light does still work but am wondering what the brown stuff is..

Someone an idea? :thinking:


----------



## turboBB (Mar 12, 2017)

Perhaps the MCPCB was slightly overheated during reflow soldering or if the flux used was highly acidic then it could be oxidation/charring from the flux if it wasn't properly cleaned off. However, I'm not sure that the heat generated by the emitter is sufficient to increase it though.


----------

